# Peterson vs. Boswell



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

Dear Club Stogie Members,

I started pipe smoking about a month ago. I went down to the local tobacconist and purchased a Kriswill bent that the tobacconist recommended and some aromatic tobacco. I've been greatly enjoying it and overall it has been a grand experience. 

For my second pipe I was looking to buy a Peterson. Lately I've been enthralled with that company and I can't wait to buy one. A person whom I respect greatly and is experienced in pipes says that it would be a better move to buy a Boswell instead. For the 50-75 USD range what do you recommend? Pete or Boswell? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Why not one of each?p


----------



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

I should say which one ought I to purchase first?


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a Pete and I am not overly impressed with it. It is a good pipe for the money but not great. I have not heard any negatives toward Boswells at all. There are many Savinelli's and Stanwells in that same price range. I have a Stanwell on the way and my savinelli Tundra is by far my best and most favorite pipe. I also have 2 Bjarnes which are excellent pipes and since the man who makes them has passed away they will soon become more sought after. I would say to research and learn about those 5 makers more before you make a decision. I bought a new Bjarne just because I learned that he had passed.

If you have your heart set on a pete or a Boswell, I would get the Boswell. Plus you can special order pipes from him even if they aren't in his current lineup. Hope this helps.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

personally i'd go w/the pete, especially in the $50/$75 range-i'd go w/an estate pete as the newer ones in that range leave something to be desired from what i hear, not to mention an estate's already broken in-you could check online etailers, ebay or the WTS forums which will soon be available to you if you stick around & keep posting-i just got my 1st pete system standard & am pretty impressed


----------



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> personally i'd go w/the pete, especially in the $50/$75 range-i'd go w/an estate pete as the newer ones in that range leave something to be desired from what i hear, not to mention an estate's already broken in-you could check online etailers, ebay or the WTS forums which will soon be available to you if you stick around & keep posting-i just got my 1st pete system standard & am pretty impressed


What is the range for a new pipe from Pete which would be satisfactory? I am little uncomfortable with the idea of an estate pipe. I know you can clean it and all, but I'd rather not be smoking something somebody else has been smoking for 20 years.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

You are talking two different animals. Pete's are a manufactured pipe and Boswells are hand crafyed. Petes are steeped in pipe history and tradition. Boswells represent great value for the dollar. If you fancy something unique, I would go with the Boswell. If you are looking for something more traditional, get the Pete. I own both and I like them very much. Choice of a pipe is a very personal thing, and can be influenced by more that just the price. The most important thing is to buy what pleases you..and that includes everything for a $7 MM cob to the most expensive Dunhill or hand crafted pipe. I would suggest that in the beginning you not purchase a really expensive pipe until you get further opportunity to explore your preferences.

Ken


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I cannot comment on the Boswell other than they look like nice pipes.

I've recently started smoking two new pipes that I received two weeks ago: a Stanwell Majestic and a Peterson Killarney. These are both $70 pipes

First off, I don't like the finish on the Pete Killarney compared to the Stanwell...it's some sort of varnish...but I intend on removing the finish and going with a nice waxed look (as dubinthedam did to his). I think it will smoke, look and feel better after.

Aside from the finish, the Stanwell smoked awesome right out of the box compared to the Pete. Perhaps it has something to do with the bowl-coating on the Stanwell..but it smoked so much cooler. However, now that I've had a chance to smoke each around 6-7 times...I'm finding the differences to be less and less. I've read that Peterson's take a little more time to break-in and so far my findings hold true. I don't know if it's due to the varnish finish but I have to be a lot more cautious with the heat build-up in the Pete right now.

I bought a pre-republic Peterson off of eBay last weekend for $52 and I'm looking forward to trying it out. It appears to be in great condition and it will be my first good-quality estate pipe purchase. I'm anxious to see how a 60+ year old pipe smokes! I really wouldn't worry about buying an estate pipe as long as it's from a reputable eBay seller. They clean those things up darned well!!

I've also ordered another new Peterson which I'm hoping will arrive in 2 weeks. It's a Peterson Spigot...and it looks so purty!!  It's a $170 pipe...so I'm looking forward to comparing the Killarney (at $70), the estate (at $52) and the Spigot (at $170).

If this didn't help at all...sorry for the confusion I may have added. 

p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I have two non-system, non-P-Lip, Petes - both top-drawer, burn to ash, excellent smokers.

I know someone with two Boswells - same report.

I know someone else who says new pipe smokers benefit from buying cobs and taking some time to sort out what lovely piece of meerschaum or briar they want later. When they know more - so they don't have to guess any more than necessary. Not that there's anything wrong with guessing.  I guess.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I have two non-system, non-P-Lip Petes - both top-drawer, burn to ash, excellent smokers.
> 
> I know someone with two Boswells - both excellent smokers.
> 
> I know someone else who says new pipe smokers benefit from buying cobs and taking some time to sort out what lovely piece or briar they want later.


you know a lot of people :tu

Getting a cob(or 3) and taking your time sounds like your best bet.
I have heard nothing but good things about Boswells and I have had a few bad experiences with Peterson pipes(love their tobacco).
Ken's/pirate's advice should give you some food for thought. They are 2 completely different animals.


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have one Peterson with the P-lip and it does take some getting use to but it does smoke very well and it is in the $70 range.

I also have one Boswell it also smokes very well.

The thing I like about doing business with the Boswell's is I can get on the phone and talk to them about the pipes to me that helps.


----------



## aehub39 (May 26, 2008)

You have been giving alot of good answers to go by.Myself i enjoy my petersons.And i have two seven day sets.I have a boswell also.And savin ellis.There all good smokers.If you like boswells they are wonderfull people to deal with and they treat you like your part of the family.They also blend there own tobacco.And where your pretty new to pipe smoking they can help and give you some good ideas as to how to start out.So what ever you do good luck.Pipe smoking is a wonderfull hobby and very relaxing.So enjoy.


Alanp


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Catholicsmoker said:


> Dear Club Stogie Members,
> 
> I started pipe smoking about a month ago. I went down to the local tobacconist and purchased a Kriswill bent that the tobacconist recommended and some aromatic tobacco. I've been greatly enjoying it and overall it has been a grand experience.
> 
> For my second pipe I was looking to buy a Peterson. Lately I've been enthralled with that company and I can't wait to buy one. A person whom I respect greatly and is experienced in pipes says that it would be a better move to buy a Boswell instead. For the 50-75 USD range what do you recommend? Pete or Boswell? Thanks for your help!


Catholicsmoker,

I found myself in the same situation as you are in. I started pipe smoking about two months ago and started with a cob. When I decided to buy a nicer pipe, it was a toss up between a Peterson and a Boswell just like you. I decided to go with Boswell, and I'm very happy with my decision. It smokes very well, and they even gave me a couple of ounces of free tobacco. They're a great company who makes great pipes. However, that's not to say Peterson's are bad pipes. I've never smoked one but have heard great things about them. The next pipe on my shopping list is acutally a Peterson Aran Billiard with a fishtail stem. Hope this helps!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

With a Peterson be sure to check the drilling and that the holes line up. I have 2 Petey's, both required "modifications" to make them smokable. IMHO the workmanship is poor, perhaps as they machine mass-produced instead of a human taking the time to even look inside at the holes.


----------



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your quick and helpful responses! Has anybody else had any problems with Peterson pipes similar to those that RJpuffs had? It is very concerning that they would be so careless as to let that happen to two of their pipes. I hope it was just a fluke, and that isn't the quality of their workmanship on all of their pipes. I am still considering what to get, but I'm sure your suggestions will come in handy. Thank you very much and God bless!p


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

If you decide to buy a Pete or any other machine made pipe, rather than a hand made one. I would recomend not buying it online especially for your first pipe. Find a local pipe shop and head in, generally they are very helpfull and it helps to hold and feel several pipes to help you choose. When you get comfortable enough in what you want and what you're looking at online then it may be suitable to do so. Also when you are looking at a pipe in the store make sure you can run a cleaner through it with the stem on and make sure the air hole is of good size and drilled dead center at the very bottom of the bowl. When you get comfortable working on pipes and fixing draw holes then it may also be more suitable to buy online. 

So the rule of thumb is to buy your first few pipes in a store if the are machine/mass produced. If you decide on a Boswell you won't have a problem with shotty construction. It would still be a benefit to head in a store and decide exactly what you like then search the Boswell site to find something similar. HAPPY HUNTING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I have about 7 Petes, three of those under $75. All smoke just fine but I did tweek the airways a little but that has been the case with the majority of my pipes, Stanwells included. I can't comment on a Boswell but I agree with what Pirate said above.


----------



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

I would like to say thank you to everyone who posted with advice. Your advice has led me to attempt to find a good Boswell first. I will eventually get around to a Pete, but it seems as though a Boswell will be better for a noob like me. I'll let you know how I like it when I get one, if possible. Thanks!

-CS p


----------

